# Canada IBCC Equivalency



## janaan (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anybody have any information on IBBC equivalency for Canada? The link to the equivalency book on their website is not working.


----------



## Alidoc94 (May 17, 2015)

Equivalency for the Canadian Students are the same as US schools. They follow a set of rules and guidelines. They give us a little trouble but end up giving the certificate if you make noise and provide good hard evidence.
I have applied for it. At first they accepted me but after like 3 months I received another letter that I have done math online in grade 12.
So I gave them an application with the SATs.

So Good Luck to you and me


----------



## janaan (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the information Alidoc94


----------



## ahmadbhatti303 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Info About IBCC*



janaan said:


> Does anybody have any information on IBBC equivalency for Canada? The link to the equivalency book on their website is not working.


HI im also living in canada and want to apply for IBCC ertifitace I just want to know did you get your IBCC equivalency?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess one difference between the IBCC equivalency would be that most US schools gave letter grades like A, B, C or GPA while most Canadian schools give percentage. Not sure how it all works out in the end but the process would be the same.


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

you must have full 30 credits 15 for 9-10 and 15 for 11-12, and must have 9-10 Math, English, Science and other and must have 11-12 math, physics, chemistry, biology, english,,,as we have gone thru lot of trouble, when our grade 10 few subjects given as equivalence as they are not accepting and asking to produce some subjects or reappear etc etc
i see a quote of SATs what you mean, do they accept SAT score, as subjects,, for ibcc equivalence,,


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

i don't think IBCC accepts SAT scores . The deduct lots of marks if you are american or Canadian


----------

